# Maze Box



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

iight, i got my system finally...2,(12s) Rockford punch HE, Rockford 2 channel punch amp(500 watts) and a pioneer deck...(got stock mids and highs but lets not go there)...anywayz i traded my ps2 for the amp and subs(btw:the subs are in a sealed enclosure), and the guy that i got them from said he knew someone who had a "Maze Box" and he said that it was so much louder... does any one know how to build one...con any one give me specs as well as measurements to build one???


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

anybody?????


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Maze Box??


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

yeah thats what i am sayin... i think i have seen one once before... it had 4 12s(not sure though) other than that i haven't ever heard of them before.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Might want to ask your friend what he ment, cause I never heard of the Type or Brand named "Maze".


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

i don't think that it iz a brand i think it iz a style


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

A maze like the Bose home speaker system??


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Come on 83 you supposed to be a car audio expert. He is talking about a Transfunnel box, or that is what I call it. It has another name though I just can't remember it. The design snakes the bass wave through a system like a maze that has a port on the end, and the design extends the bass output. The design is not used rarely do the the overall size of the box is not functional in a car. Great for home application where a large box can be used. I was thinking about this design under the back deck of my 66 Impala, with 2-8" Kicker Solo-Barics. Yeah I know that they are meant for sealed enclusures, but I have had them in a ported enclosure with good results. I am just looking for Midbass punch 



Last edited by dirtywhiteboy66 at Aug 27 2003, 01:27 AM


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

An enclosure like this ?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Got the x homie


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

i have seen one in a pawn shop be4 it looked like 4 12s and i think it was for a car.... the speakers where reversed though


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 27 2003, 02:26 AM
> *Yeah I know that they are meant for sealed enclusures, but I have had them in a ported enclosure with good results.
> *


 the box i seen was ported


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 27 2003, 02:45 AM
> *Got the x homie*


 ?????


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Sorry bout that

http://www.ofoto.com/Slideshow2.jsp?index=...lid=63232959603


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch+Aug 27 2003, 10:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2low2touch @ Aug 27 2003, 10:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 27 2003, 02:26 AM
> *Yeah I know that they are meant for sealed enclusures, but I have had them in a ported enclosure with good results.
> *


the box i seen was ported[/b][/quote]
 Naw I was talking about the Solo Barrics.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Aug 27 2003, 02:55 PM
> *Sorry bout that
> 
> http://www.ofoto.com/Slideshow2.jsp?index=...lid=63232959603*


 Never seen a box like that. :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Aug 27 2003, 03:55 PM
> *Sorry bout that
> 
> http://www.ofoto.com/Slideshow2.jsp?index=...lid=63232959603*


 no that aint it ...


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

the one i see looked like this this
C:\Documents and Settings\Jay\My Documents\My Pictures


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch_@Aug 27 2003, 07:40 PM
> *the one i see looked like this this
> C:\Documents and Settings\Jay\My Documents\My Pictures*


 my bad i was tryin to post a pic that i drew of it....


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

So anyone find out what a *"Maze Box"* is anyway?

E-mail it to me 2Low.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

im tryin to get a pic on here fom "my documents" but it only lst you know how to do it from another page


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

i need to know how to put a link in the post


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

like a 10th or 12th order bandpass enclosure..

I know what youre talking about.. 

very hard to construct correctly, but when you do it right... BOOM!!


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

u cant load unless its on a web page
or
if u have a website u upload pictures on such as kodak i think


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

email it to:

[email protected]

I will post it up.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

iight, but the pic that i drew isn't exact.... it is what i remember it to look like....and i seen it like 2&1/2 yrs ago....


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

iight guys the mystery will be over soon i am ganna mail the pic to 83cutlass and the he will post it for me


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

edit 



Last edited by T BONE at Aug 31 2003, 10:40 AM


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Aug 31 2003, 12:22 PM
> *I believe you are talking about an "ABC" box, here are some pics.
> 
> 
> ...


 can't see any of the pics


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch+Aug 31 2003, 10:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2low2touch @ Aug 31 2003, 10:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--T BONE_@Aug 31 2003, 12:22 PM
> *I believe you are talking about an "ABC" box, here are some pics.
> 
> 
> ...


can't see any of the pics[/b][/quote]
hmm??? I can see them just fine?? can anyone else see them???

hold on


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

nerver mind... i found a way to look at them... but no thats no the box... i send 83cutlass a pico of what i remember it to look like...


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

now i can see them...


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch_@Aug 31 2003, 10:35 AM
> *now i can see them...*


 Ok, you are probably just talking about a box with tuned slot ports, just look like long vents on the outside of the box but on the inside it does look like a maze.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

most likely, the uninformed seller of the box was referring to a transmission line box, which uses a 1/4 wavelegth design to align the rear wave with the fromt wave. As to why anyone would want to use one in a car, I have no idea.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

well im waiting for 83cutlass to post the pics...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Aug 31 2003, 07:51 PM
> *most likely, the uninformed seller of the box was referring to a transmission line box, which uses a 1/4 wavelegth design to align the rear wave with the fromt wave. As to why anyone would want to use one in a car, I have no idea.*


 Thank you man that was starting to piss me off. Yes the name of that box is a Transmission Line Box. What the box does is place stingers, or slots that redirect the wave around turns. In the end it exit the port, but due to the redirection the bass wave impact is very precise and plays at or near the ported frequency. But again they are not widely used due to the overal length and weight of the box. I can rest now.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

As to why anyone would want to use one in a car, I have no idea. 


Actually if you could get the overall design together and had enough room to do it, the bass that you would achieve would be worth it. BOSE has perfected this design and that is why there speakers have been the tops for over 20 years.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 1 2003, 07:45 AM
> *As to why anyone would want to use one in a car, I have no idea.
> 
> 
> Actually if you could get the overall design together and had enough room to do it, the bass that you would achieve would be worth it. BOSE has perfected this design and that is why there speakers have been the tops for over 20 years.*


 I hate to argue it, but people all to often like to compare designs for home to designs used in car. These two environments are SOOO different. What works well in one is not always going to work well in the other.

Now as for TL's in specific, there is honestly no benefit sq wise. With a decent woofer, you could get the same sound quality out of a sealed box with the proper alignment. Not to mention, the sealed box would also be more efficient.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Sep 1 2003, 10:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Sep 1 2003, 10:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 1 2003, 07:45 AM
> *As to why anyone would want to use one in a car, I have no idea.
> 
> 
> Actually if you could get the overall design together and had enough room to do it, the bass that you would achieve would be worth it.  BOSE has perfected this design and that is why there speakers have been the tops for over 20 years.*


I hate to argue it, but people all to often like to compare designs for home to designs used in car. These two environments are SOOO different. What works well in one is not always going to work well in the other.

Now as for TL's in specific, there is honestly no benefit sq wise. With a decent woofer, you could get the same sound quality out of a sealed box with the proper alignment. Not to mention, the sealed box would also be more efficient.[/b][/quote]
Yep that is true. I truly have never heard of anyone using a TL for car audio. But I think that I am gonna design one for my 66, just to prove people wrong.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

does any one else know how to post pics... ill send you the pic so people can see what i am talkin about...


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

I think he;s talking about an ABC box.. Check out Sounddomain.com for more info, There's a few topic's on them.. I was thinking about using one for my S10.. If i ever finish the engine..


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 27 2003, 01:26 AM
> *Come on 83 you supposed to be a car audio expert. He is talking about a Transfunnel box, or that is what I call it. It has another name though I just can't remember it. The design snakes the bass wave through a system like a maze that has a port on the end, and the design extends the bass output. The design is not used rarely do the the overall size of the box is not functional in a car. Great for home application where a large box can be used. I was thinking about this design under the back deck of my 66 Impala, with 2-8" Kicker Solo-Barics. Yeah I know that they are meant for sealed enclusures, but I have had them in a ported enclosure with good results. I am just looking for Midbass punch*


 That is how the Bose Home Audio system is.

You know, the small ass radio/cd player that has a port on the back of the speaker that is like 10 foot long.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

T-bone posted these pics.

Is this what you meant?

http://community.webshots.com/s/image4/7/4...23zffXYu_ph.jpg

http://community.webshots.com/s/image4/7/5...42KSdJci_ph.jpg

http://community.webshots.com/s/image5/3/2...30fWFgCx_ph.jpg

Doesn't look like it would do anything special.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

dam, what does a Maze box look like?


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 8 2003, 11:19 AM
> *dam, what does a Maze box look like? *


 No one really knows I guess, cause no one has posted a picture.

I want to see what this thread is about. I want a pic.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Cutlass+Sep 8 2003, 10:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (83Cutlass @ Sep 8 2003, 10:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--foey_@Sep 8 2003, 11:19 AM
> *dam, what does a Maze box look like?  *


No one really knows I guess, cause no one has posted a picture.

I want to see what this thread is about. I want a pic.[/b][/quote]
I how you feel David, this shyt is starting to piss me off. And if it's somehting that's corney I'm going to be even more pissed. :angry:


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 8 2003, 11:41 AM
> *I how you feel David, this shyt is starting to piss me off. And if it's somehting that's corney I'm going to be even more pissed. :angry:*


 We won't know how corny till we see it.










If we ever do.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Cutlass+Sep 8 2003, 11:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (83Cutlass @ Sep 8 2003, 11:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--foey_@Sep 8 2003, 11:41 AM
> *I how you feel David, this shyt is starting to piss me off. And if it's somehting that's corney I'm going to be even more pissed.  :angry:*


We won't know how corny till we see it.










If we ever do. [/b][/quote]
I swear, it's like a phenominon. Like Aliens and shyt. it suposedly exists, but who has really seen it??


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

I've seen em.. As i stated before.. Go to sounddomain.com and search for ABC boxes... You'd be pissed when someone posted a pic, and all you seen was a big wooden box, with a few port's.. Everything else is in the inside.. If i remember ill go to sound domain and bring a pic back, If not.. You gotta do the work yourself.. Sucks huh..?


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't think anybody really knows what the hell it is.......


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Here lazy Bastid's.. this is the last time ill spend all my time before work searching for something i told you how to find..

http://www.diysubwoofers.org/prt/dual_chamber.htm

http://www.termpro.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimat...f=8&t=000451&p=

And good luck building one.. If you have to ask what they are, i doubt you'll be able to build one..


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Sep 9 2003, 12:04 PM
> *Here lazy Bastid's.. this is the last time ill spend all my time before work searching for something i told you how to find..
> 
> http://www.diysubwoofers.org/prt/dual_chamber.htm
> ...


 thanx man, sry about the trouble. AND DAMMIT I AM PISSSED!!!!!! :angry: 
I thouhgt it was gonna look more complicated than that.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

here it is yall













Last edited by foey at Sep 10 2003, 02:33 PM


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

It wasnt no trouble, but you guy's coulda found it about two page's ago if you would have listened to me..

And there are a few way's to build the box.. There f00king crazy..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 10 2003, 03:32 PM
> *here it is yall
> 
> 
> ...


 That is close to the design, but there are alot more stingers in a Transmissio Line box, but that is the basic design.


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

And it's using two sub's right..? Yeah, there are several Variation's of this box.. Read those post's and more should pop up..


----------

